# Cara Delevingne, Karl Lagerfeld -runway during the Chanel show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Fall/Winter 2014-2015 in Paris 04.03.2014



## Q (6 März 2014)

​


----------



## bytecook (28 März 2014)

Schräges Setting, "erstmal zu Karl"? 
Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## toblohm (19 Aug. 2014)

Tja, der alte Mann


----------



## emmwtsnsgallery (7 Dez. 2014)

Just amazing


----------

